# Patchouli blends - what are your favorites?



## The_Phoenix (Jun 28, 2021)

I’ve had a few requests from customers who asked that I include a patchouli blend. I ordered Patchouli Honey from EBB and I have Anarchy from NS. Hoping for a few more _fragrance oil_ recommendations that include notes of patchouli.

Thank you!


----------



## Cat&Oak (Jun 28, 2021)

Are you looking for fragrance oil blends or eo blends? I have not tried any fragrance oil blends but EOCalc.com has some nice eo blends. 

I personally really love dark patchouli, lavender and orange


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 28, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> Are you looking for fragrance oil blends or eo blends? I have not tried any fragrance oil blends but EOCalc.com has some nice eo blends.
> 
> I personally really love dark patchouli, lavender and orange


Thank you for your response. To answer your question, FO blends.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Jun 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you for your response. To answer your question, FO blends.


I'm sure someone has some ideas! ❤


----------



## AliOop (Jun 28, 2021)

You could make a Dragon's Blood mix.  I've only used @cmzaha's custom/special order blend, but I'm sure others here will have recommendations. Here's how Brambleberry describes theirs:

_Pick up this scent today and add it to handmade soap and lotion. You'll love the unique blend of amber, incense, Madagascar vanilla, patchouli, rose, jasmine, lilac, blood orange, and grapefruit._


----------



## glendam (Jun 28, 2021)

I tried this blend because I read it in Soapqueen's website: Patchouli with rose and orange.  I am not that crazy about it, it seems to make the rose scent more of a generic floral, but I normally do not like florals, so depending on your preferences it might be good.  My husband thinks it smells like traditional soap (like palmolive rose soap).


----------



## Angie Gail (Jun 28, 2021)

I use Honey & Patchouli from WSP and it has been a bestseller.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> You could make a Dragon's Blood mix.  I've only used @cmzaha's custom/special order blend, but I'm sure others here will have recommendations. Here's how Brambleberry describes theirs:
> 
> _Pick up this scent today and add it to handmade soap and lotion. You'll love the unique blend of amber, incense, Madagascar vanilla, patchouli, rose, jasmine, lilac, blood orange, and grapefruit._


I have Dragon's Blood. Blending with an orange FO would be interesting. I'll try that!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 28, 2021)

Angie Gail said:


> I use Honey & Patchouli from WSP and it has been a bestseller.


Yay! I bought a Patchouli and Honey FO from EBB and am expecting it today. Glad you like it. I can't wait to smell it.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 28, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I have Dragon's Blood. Blending with an orange FO would be interesting. I'll try that!


I was going to suggest Patchouli' Orange' Vanilla. then I read your looking for FO mix. 
@AliOop mention above of @cmzaha Dragon blood her special blend sounds fantastic ❤

Now i'm wondering If @cmzaha gifted me her special blend of Dragon Blood w/ my order? . Hmm


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 28, 2021)

@cmzaha  Dragon’s blood is to die for! She’s got her hands full right now but maybe one of these days, she will do a group buy.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 28, 2021)

I love a Patchouli/Sweet Orange blend... equal parts.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2021)

I love patchouli. Lush Karma is a patch/orange blend. Fragrance Buddy has the best one of those I've tried. It's a favorite of a friend, so I tried a few. Earth Meets Sky from Nurture is another favorite of mine. Neither of those have overwhelming patchouli notes. You already have Patchouli Honey from EBB and Anarchy from Nurture. Those are my top 4 patchouli FOs.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2021)

Misschief said:


> I love a Patchouli/Sweet Orange blend... equal parts.


Me too - when I'm using EOs.


----------



## Rsapienza (Jun 29, 2021)

I love patchouli with a touch of spearmint.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 29, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I love patchouli. Lush Karma is a patch/orange blend. Fragrance Buddy has the best one of those I've tried. It's a favorite of a friend, so I tried a few. Earth Meets Sky from Nurture is another favorite of mine. Neither of those have overwhelming patchouli notes. You already have Patchouli Honey from EBB and Anarchy from Nurture. Those are my top 4 patchouli FOs.


I make a 'Karma Chameleon' soap, so that I don't have to pay circa $18 per bar of soap from Lush.  I has always been my favourite soap - I blend six EOs to get the scent, but it's mostly patchouli.
I love patchouli, and would happily use it in all my soaps except that some people hate it.  Funnily enough though - i hate dragons blood fragrance. Possibly because i don't like vanilla.
In terms of blends for you @The_Phoenix , I can only offer the blends i make myself with my EOs and FOs. Happy to help with that if you want to go down that road.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 29, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I make a 'Karma Chameleon' soap,


Very clever!


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2021)

Saponificarian said:


> @cmzaha  Dragon’s blood is to die for! She’s got her hands full right now but maybe one of these days, she will do a group buy.


I believe Carolyn said the maker was reluctant to make it anymore and that the price had also gone up with her last order.  But, yes, it is spectacular!  My favorite.


----------



## blucrsr (Jun 29, 2021)

Star Showers from Nurture is one of my favorite scents.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 29, 2021)

blucrsr said:


> Star Showers from Nurture is one of my favorite scents.


Interesting! Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Debb21 (Jun 30, 2021)

Just ordered patchouli and orange from Nuture Soap.  I am not a patchouli fan, but when doing farmers markets I get at lease one request a day for patchouli so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 30, 2021)

Debb21 said:


> Just ordered patchouli and orange from Nuture Soap.  I am not a patchouli fan, but when doing farmers markets I get at lease one request a day for patchouli so I thought I would give it a try.


Yup, same here. I worked with a woman who wore patchouli every day as if it were her signature scent. Not that there’s anything wrong with that. To each his/her own. But…gads. It was a bit much. Suppose I need to recalibrate my senses regarding patchouli. 

I’ve had a handful of people ask me about patchouli fragrances and I’ve resisted. I did make a DB soap a few weeks ago that generated a lot of attention, but I want something different to offer.

I’ll be interested to see for myself how patchouli develops in a soap.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 30, 2021)

My only tip for blending patchouli with other fragrances is that less (l_ess patchouli, that is_) is definitely more. Otherwise, the patch tends to overwhelm everything else... at least for my nose.


----------



## Debb21 (Jun 30, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Yup, same here. I worked with a woman who wore patchouli every day as if it were her signature scent. Not that there’s anything wrong with that. To each his/her own. But…gads. It was a bit much. Suppose I need to recalibrate my senses regarding patchouli.
> 
> I’ve had a handful of people ask me about patchouli fragrances and I’ve resisted. I did make a DB soap a few weeks ago that generated a lot of attention, but I want something different to offer.
> 
> I’ll be interested to see for myself how patchouli develops in a soap.


What I have noticed is when a patchouli lover comes up to my booth they will ask do you have patchouli soap?  When I say no they just walk away.  Not even interested in any other scent.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jun 30, 2021)

Debb21 said:


> What I have noticed is when a patchouli lover comes up to my booth they will ask do you have patchouli soap?  When I say no they just walk away.  Not even interested in any other scent.


People.


----------



## earlene (Jun 30, 2021)

Debb21 said:


> What I have noticed is when a patchouli lover comes up to my booth they will ask do you have patchouli soap?  When I say no they just walk away.  Not even interested in any other scent.


Well, they could be looking for a gift for that special someone who loves patchouli.


----------



## lsg (Jul 1, 2021)

Here is one of my favorites
1 part frankincense EO
1 part myrrh EO
1 part patchouli EO
3 parts sandalwood FO


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 1, 2021)

Earth Meets Sky from Nuture Soap for the win! I’m not a fan of patchouli, but do love this blend! Plus it soaps perfectly at room temperature. I used it for a lol of my lollipop swirl and OPW attempts and the batter stayed fluid the whole pour.


----------



## msdenisewill (Jul 10, 2021)

I mix Patchouli (WSP) with Sun Kissed Cocoa (Nurture) and it is, IMO, divine; I also mix it with Lavender (WSP) for a spa smell that is very popular and also a favorite of mine.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 10, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I was going to suggest Patchouli' Orange' Vanilla. then I read your looking for FO mix.
> @AliOop mention above of @cmzaha Dragon blood her special blend sounds fantastic ❤
> 
> Now i'm wondering If @cmzaha gifted me her special blend of Dragon Blood w/ my order? . Hmm


If I sent you any DB it would have been my own DB. 

Sorry, Sara no more group buys. It has gone out of sight in price and order quantity to have it made and my source will no longer split the order with me. We would have to purchase way too much, so what I have left is all there is. 

I like patchouli mixed with Lavender, and also with Lemongrass. Patch is also a good anchor for many EO's.


----------



## sokysoaper (Jul 10, 2021)

Nurture soap has Orange Patchouli, Earth Meets Sky, and Anarchy that are good.  I especially like the Orange Patchouli.


----------



## Charmed Heart (Jul 19, 2021)

I have tried the following patchouli fragrances in CP soap: 

Woodstock '69 - Cierra Candle
Patchouli Blend - Rustic Escentuals
Raspberry Patchouli - RE
Dragons Blood - Candle Science
Patch, Spearmint & Lime - EO Blend

The best FOs that customers like are Woodstock '69 from Cierra Candle and Dragon's Blood from Candle Science.


----------



## Carly B (Jul 19, 2021)

sokysoaper said:


> Nurture soap has Orange Patchouli, Earth Meets Sky, and Anarchy that are good.  I especially like the Orange Patchouli.



All of those are good--2 are Lush dupes, and they are spot on.  One of my favorite patchouli fragrances is Lush's Karma, and many of the vendors have dupes of that.  Nurture's is called Kismet, and it's very good, but unfortunately, it doesn't seem to stick in my soap.  Fragrance Buddy  has a Karma dupe called Life Lessons, which is also really good AND it sticks better.

Nurture discontinued my very favorite patchouli blend, Paramour (which was a dupe of Lush's Tramp).  But Tramp was a blend of oakmoss and patchouli, so that makes a good, earthy blend.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 19, 2021)

Carly B said:


> Nurture discontinued my very favorite patchouli blend, Paramour (which was a dupe of Lush's Tramp). But Tramp was a blend of oakmoss and patchouli, so that makes a good, earthy blend.


When Nurture announced they were discontinuing Paramour, I bought a 16 ounce bottle. I am using it sparingly, and not sharing much of anything I make with anyone - with very few exceptions. I'm going to be sad when it's gone for good.


----------



## Carly B (Jul 19, 2021)

dibbles said:


> When Nurture announced they were discontinuing Paramour, I bought a 16 ounce bottle. I am using it sparingly, and not sharing much of anything I make with anyone - with very few exceptions. I'm going to be sad when it's gone for good.



I hear you.  There's nothing anything like it that I have found.  I've been hoarding mine too, and am thankful the fragrance sticks like crazy.  The very first bar of cold process soap  I made  (Aug. 2019) was scented with Paramour, which behaved beautifully, and what soap I have left still has enough fragrance left to make me smile.  I've made lotion and lotion bars, and perfume roll-on too.  I just love it.


----------

